# Outlook date change



## binz (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,
I'm running outlook 2003 on winxp, and my problem is:
when I copy a message to a folder, its date and time are updated to current values, as if it was just been received...
I looked in outlook options but found nothing to help me... could you?
thanks
ciao


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What do you mean by current values?

CAn you give us an example?


----------



## binz (Oct 30, 2006)

I mean current date and time.
when I copy an email received, say, ten days ago to a different folder, it becomes received now.
date and time of the moment I copy it.


----------



## binz (Oct 30, 2006)

the original mail is keeping the right date.
it's the copied one to be changed, as if it was a newly received mail instead of a copied mail.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its possibly because you are creating a NEW COPY of the original message so it will display the current time/date settings.

Its just like if you copy a music file. If you look at the new file it will have created on ??/??/??


----------



## binz (Oct 30, 2006)

yes, but I'm checking 3 computers with the same configuration, and just one behaves like this.
the other 2 keep the date in which the mail was actually received.
it could be that I am saying outlook to create a "new" mail when copying, but I think this has been triggered some way I don't know...
I'm using the menu "file" => "copy to folder" (or similar, I'm running the italian version of outlook)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Copying or moving the message to another message folder does not always change the modification date and time. If the destination folder is a personal folders (.pst) file, the modification date and time does not change. If the destination folder is a Microsoft Exchange Server mailbox or an offline folders (.ost) file, the modification date and time does change.

Message modification date determines the archive date


----------



## binz (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks a lot guys, I'm beginning to understand something. 
actually the misterious pc was the only one in which the user was archiving most of his mail on a .pst file instead of a .ost, and this is probably making the difference...
the only thing I still don't catch is why the "received" field is changed even when I copy a message from an Incoming mail subfolder to another, which should both save to a .ost
anyway I have partially solved the issue adding the field "sent", which is not changed.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad you sorted it out, even partially. (Don't worry, many "official" MS workarounds actually follow an approach like yours in this case.) Well, Outlook works in mysterious ways, anyhow...


----------

